# I experienced a strange feeling...



## billygroat (May 6, 2014)

After excitedly finding many sites that I have not seen posted before over the last few months it finally happened..... 

I walked into a great cottage this weekend and immediately recognised it...... 

I knew it was inevitable...

I was strangely confused about my feelings... Immediately I was saddened it wasn't 'my' find, then I was excited as there was so very much to see, the story became real and I was there...

I now understand why some folks dont put up a pic of the outside.... 

All in all, I am pleased I got the chance to walk in someone else's shoes

I'm guessing this has happened to most of you at some point?


----------



## Mr beady (May 6, 2014)

Lovely story . But any pictures ?


----------



## billygroat (May 6, 2014)

Mr beady said:


> Lovely story . But any pictures ?



Yes, I took loads there but not for on here - post was too recent and out of respect didnt want to duplicate


----------



## krela (May 6, 2014)

There are no rules about duplication, it really doesn't matter. Everyone has a different eye and a different view of things.


----------



## billygroat (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Krela... 

I'll have a look and see if I can "add value" 

A lot of the stuff had been moved about within 1 week and I didnt want the original poster to think a) It was me who had moved things about so much (quite a bit of ramsacking in my opinion) b) I'd preferred it my way and c) I was following them..

Maybe as I'm only new I'm just feeling my way

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Jaykay998 (May 6, 2014)

If it helps billy, I've recently started exploring derelict locations and even when I see pictures from other people of things I've seen after the pics were taken I dont feel as though I'm losing my personal gain from looking around. its opposite feeling of following someone in the snow hehe.

When your there be in the now mate, think about and feel the history of the building around you and above all else enjoy the fact that your there before it gets knocked down or rebuilt.

I've been to the severals hospital in colchester twice now and even though I've seen countless pictures of bits I've seen already when I'm there I just pay attention to the details and enjoy that I'm there now.


----------



## Chopper (May 6, 2014)

Ooh, I'm intrigued!
Don't worry about what others may think.
Some sites get done so often, that a new report comes up daily. It doesn't make anyone's effort less worthwhile.
And when it comes to things being moved, again, don't worry. Us explorers aren't the only ones who visit these places. Locals who might watch it, local kids, metal thieves, etc.
If anyone was to assume that you've done something wrong, without just cause, then screw them. They have no right!


----------

